# probleme de reinstallation comme d'origine



## stefano68 (6 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir, possedant un ibook G4, je viens de demenager, j'ai perdu le carton contenant le disque de restauration avec le manuel d'utilisation, je voudrais reinstaller comme d'origine mon portable 
Sans le disque d'instalation je ne voit pas comment faire, auriez vous une solution
En vous remerciant a l'avance


----------



## guitou.net (6 Octobre 2010)

salut
peut être acheter d'occase un système universel (disque noir) du système que tu as dessus ?
allez bonne nuit
guitou


----------



## guitou.net (11 Octobre 2010)

j'adore de plus en plus la politesse de certains membres de ce site, j'adore, vraiment ...........


----------



## Invité (12 Octobre 2010)

Ben, c'était pas la réponse escomptée !


----------



## guitou.net (12 Octobre 2010)

tu dois avoir raison, mais mon pauvre père m'a tout le temps dit que la politesse n'avait jamais écorché la gueule de personne ......
la prochaine fois je vais attendre avant de répondre, comme ça je n'aurai peut être même pas à le faire.
salut à toi invité, et merci d'avoir mis ce petit mot.


----------

